

Aquantia Unveils Game-Changing Enterprise Technology - farjad
http://www.cnbc.com/id/102061784

======
farjad

      AQrate® technology enables increase of the traffic throughput of 802.11ac Wireless and enterprise LANs with no change to existing network infrastructure.

